# Less poop with canidae, is this normal?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I am in the process of switching Snoopy from purina puppy chow to canidae and tomorrow I will be doing 1/2 a scoop of the old and 1 and 1/2 scoops of the new since I have been doing half and half for a week. Before I switched Snoopy pooped after every meal but now he only goes once or twice a day. So my question is, is it normal for a dog to poop less on canidae? I think I read on here that it is normal but I just wanted to check.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

How many times were you feeding him if once or twice is less? 

To me anything more is a lot even more for a small dog. Teddie goes once sometimes twice a day. He's on Solid Gold. I find twice for him is rare.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Max is on Canidae. He poops once a day usually. Very rarely twice. It's almost like clockwork. I can predict that he will poop once sometime between 2-6 o'clock everyday. The variance depends on what exact time I fed him and what treats I gave him. But usually right around 5. It's great.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

There is less filler in Canidae and less filler means less waste.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Yes it's normal


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

better quality food generally means less poop.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> Max is on Canidae. He poops once a day usually. Very rarely twice. It's almost like clockwork. I can predict that he will poop once sometime between 2-6 o'clock everyday. The variance depends on what exact time I fed him and what treats I gave him. But usually right around 5. It's great.


Lady gets Chicken soup dog food and she is just like Max. She ALWAYS goes an hour or two after she eats dinner

When I first got her she ate beneful (that is what she ate at her old house) and she pooped several times a day. 
I really think that when her previous owner said she wasn't able to hold it all day long it was because of the food (both the kind and because it was out all day), because since we switched her to chicken soup and started feeding her a small meal at breakfast and then her main meal at dinner she has not had a single accident.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> How many times were you feeding him if once or twice is less?
> 
> To me anything more is a lot even more for a small dog. Teddie goes once sometimes twice a day. He's on Solid Gold. I find twice for him is rare.


I feed him 3 times a day with 1/4th a cup per meal. 

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

For awhile Zoe was pooping about the same on Canidae as on Puppy Chow, but she's had a lot of stomach issues so I think it was just a matter of her getting used to it. Lately she's been going twice a day, except sometimes only once. It's hard for us to get used to--we don't like her to go to bed without doing an evening poop!! Sometimes we'll walk her around a lot and she still won't poop--but then holds it all night and goes the next morniung. It's really nice that she's been pooping less, but we're still trying to get used to her new schedule. I've always heard she should poop less on Canidae, and I'm glad she's finally starting to actually do so!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats how I felt to, sometimes he wouldn't poop at night so I was jog with him to try to get it moving and he just wouldn't go but he went the next morning.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Defiantly normal with Canidae. When my cats are on Felidae the litter box gets scooped half as much times as any other foods (like Natural Balance).


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

My dogs pooped constantly on Canidae. And it was green slimey yucky stuff. They were constantly hungry and could never get full. Their weight dropped and the generally looked like crapola. Not a good thing for show dogs. I called my friend with a kennel on the other side of the mountain, and she said her dogs were fine. But two weeks later her dogs were doing the same thing as mine. Then I called a friend on the other side of the country(4wks have passed now) she said her dogs were fine, then same with her dogs, 2 weeks later. We all switched food and never looked back. But I still wonder if they just put out a bad batch of food. It seemed to move from West to East with symptoms.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I hate to sound like a broken record, (no, I don't) but there is no one food that's best for every dog and every owner.

If there were, the others would all disappear from the market.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Mine are both on Canidae and poop once or twice a day. But Ron is right. Not everyone will see the same results. My cat was on Felidae for a while, and she pooped SO MUCH. >x.x;<


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree with Ron when it comes to certain dogs not "taking" to certain brands. Even if they are known to be high quality.

Generally when you switch to a higher quality food (Canidae from Purina is a HUGE step up) you'll see big changes, usually first off in poop. THan a few weeks later, perhaps teeth and coat, energy levels etc.

As lovemygreys said, higher quality foods are usually just that because there aren't an "extra's". Stuff your dog doesn't need, but they put in there so it "tastes good" to the dog. Stuff that just comes right back out, but is in there anyways.

When I switched to raw, not only did they poop 50% less (times) but their poops were a quarter of the size as well. A BIG drop in "elimination".

Have you seen any runs yet?


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Alpha said:


> Generally when you switch to a higher quality food (Canidae from Purina is a HUGE step up) you'll see big changes, usually first off in poop. THan a few weeks later, perhaps teeth and coat, energy levels etc.
> 
> As lovemygreys said, higher quality foods are usually just that because there aren't an "extra's". Stuff your dog doesn't need, but they put in there so it "tastes good" to the dog. Stuff that just comes right back out, but is in there anyways.


Dawn also gained wieght on wellness core. But this was my fault. I was feeding the same amount of wellness core as proplan. Big mistake. LOL Now she only eats two cups a day, and looks great.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Alpha said:


> Generally when you switch to a higher quality food (Canidae from Purina is a HUGE step up) you'll see big changes, usually first off in poop. THan a few weeks later, perhaps teeth and coat, energy levels etc.


Thats how it went with Snoopy, first it was the poop, then he got more energy and he shed alot less and he didn't have anymore spilt ends and dead ends.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheddings a good one!  lol

Dobmaniac - I know what your talking about! LOL. Fromm ROxy's supposed to get around 4 cups, the new grain free go! natural I got, she gets around 2! 

And Fromm is by far a low-grade kibble! That much of a difference!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He used to shed all over me but now he hardly sheds which means I get to keep his hair long like I want to.


----------

